# Versandkosten Amerika-Germany?!?!?



## tofu1000 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hat einer zufällig nen Plan wie man einen Rahmen recht sicher und günstig von Amerika nach Deutschland verschicken kann???? Wäre euch sehr dankbar. Ein Freund, der momentan in Washington weilt, hat bei seiner Gastfamilie nämlich einen Zaskar im Keller entdeckt und versucht nun, ihnen den Rahmen abzuschwätzen... Und er meint, es kostet über 100$ den nach Deutschland zu bekommen....

Also helft mir! Bitte.

Grüße!


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
für konkrete Versandkosten kann ich dir die Seiten

www.usps.com
www.ups.com
www.fedex.com

wärmstens ans Herz legen.  

Musst aber speziell bei USPS auf die Höchstmaße achten, diese sind wahrscheinlich schon zu klein für einen Rahmenkarton.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2006)

Und nicht vergeseen, dass du noch Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen musst! Also auf Rahmenwert UND Versandkosten kannst du nochmal Einiges draufrechnen. Ich fahre mit der Formel Wert+Versand+30% immer ganz gut.

Der Rahmen sollte am besten in den Papieren als Geschenk deklariert werden und ein halbwegs realistischer Wert angegeben werden. Das könnten bei einem Rahmen z.B. 50,- US$ sein. Der Zoll prüft nach, setzt sich gegebenfalls an den PC und checkt ebay-Angebote (ist bei mir vor 2 Wochen exakt so gewesen!)
Also kann ein Ausdruck einer (günstigen) GT-Rahmenauktion als Beleg/Anhaltspunkt nicht schaden!

Viel Glück  

Zu Versand aus Übersee findest du auch im Classic-Forum unter den FAQ einige Infos! Versandhadel USA:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=888067&postcount=1


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2006)

Suchfunktion - darfst Du gerne nutzen. Dann erfährst Du nämlich auch, daß Zoll fällig wird.
Tarif kannst Du hier raussuchen: www.zoll.de


----------



## D-Fens [HH] (7. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sollte am besten in den Papieren als Geschenk deklariert werden und ein halbwegs realistischer Wert angegeben werden. Das könnten bei einem Rahmen z.B. 50,- US$ sein. Der Zoll prüft nach, setzt sich gegebenfalls an den PC und checkt ebay-Angebote (ist bei mir vor 2 Wochen exakt so gewesen!)



 wieviel hatte dich denn der rahmen vom 22.11. wirklich gekostet ?


----------



## Kint (8. Dezember 2006)

also bei usps zahlst  du zwischen 45 und 100 USD für einen rahmen. hat a. was mitm gewicht zu tun, b. mit der versandart (airmailparcelpost oder global express ist immer meine wahl) c. mit den zusatzoptionen wie versichert etc....

courierservices sind meiner erfahrung nach (zumindest fedex uind ups ) UNVERHÄLTNISMÄSSIG teuer. liegen LOCKER beim doppelten manchmal sogar beim dreifachen des Usps preises.


Du zahlst auf gebrauchte und neue fahrradteile 4,7 % zoll und 16 % einfuhrumsatzsteuer. ob der versand mitverzollt wird ist ne heiss diskutierte frage. ich habs immer so erlebt, dass versand reingerechnet wurde.


WENN ich kalkuliere sinds bei mir immer kaufpreis + versand + 20% für den deutschen staat...


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2006)

Entschuldigt meinen mal wieder vorschnell eröffneten Fred. Schuldijung.....
Aber trotzdessen vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten.
Ich habe mich nun inzwischen dafür entschieden etwa ein Jahr auf das gute Stück zu warten. Da kommt mein werter Spender nämlich wieder mal nach D. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlichermaßen die schönste Freude....

Grüße!


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2006)

naja an den einfuhrabgaben ändert des aber nix - das is klar gelle....


----------

